# 09 GNU Carbon High Beam MTX



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone ride this board that can give any feedback on it?

Would really appreciate it !:thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The CHB's of the past were great entry level boards. Forgiving and reasonably priced. I'm sure the new ones are the same way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you think this is worth it?

GNU Carbon High Beam CHB 156 cm snowboard with bindings - Toronto Sports Goods For Sale - Kijiji Toronto

How much is the board worth without the bindings?


----------

